# Got my buck back



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Got my buck back from the taxidermy yesterday and man does he look great best deer to date thanks to kisamore back to nature on another great deer mount.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

That is a nice looking mount! Congrats on a great deer too.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice looking buck


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome job! Fill up that wall with more studs!!


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks guys. Got six mounted now and a turkey and a wild boar just got a crappie back and my walleye will be done in a month I'm running out of space lol


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice looking deer ! What he score ?


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

No clue was gunna try and do it my self I'm guessing 130s


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

I saw 2 bucks Sunday evening with a doe. Both had full headgear! One small 6-8 pt and a very large 10 pt. snapped a few pics thru my rifle scope which actually worked. I was yote hunting.


----------



## Tom Tomcik (Jun 29, 2015)

You need


eyetroller24 said:


> Got my buck back from the taxidermy yesterday and man does he look great best deer to date thanks to kisamore back to nature on another great deer mount.
> View attachment 202807
> View attachment 202808
> View attachment 202809


You should try T.T Taxidermy out of Wadsworth


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Tom Tomcik said:


> You need
> 
> You should try T.T Taxidermy out of Wadsworth


TT.....sorry attempt at promoting your business. seems like the guy is happy with the place he is going.


----------



## Tom Tomcik (Jun 29, 2015)

DLarrick said:


> TT.....sorry attempt at promoting your business. seems like the guy is happy with the place he is going.


Lol it is very nice looks mount.


----------

